
Tesla expands Supercharger Network in Europe - lelf
http://www.ciol.com/ciol/news/207352/tesla-expands-supercharger-network-europe
======
Genmutant
Most people who live in Germany in cities don't have houses, only flats. How
would you ever charge an electric car there? Driving to one of the
superchargers each time would be pretty annoying and probably kill the
battery.

~~~
gambiting
I think that right now, the target market for the Tesla S is definitely rich
enough to live in their own house where they can charge it. And in any case -
there is already plenty of public charging points everywhere, and you can also
park for free there, so in an unlikely situation that you buy a Tesla and live
in a flat, you should be able to charge it while you are at work,from any of
the public charging points.

~~~
lttlrck
That's quite insulting. The trend for Germans to rent and not buy is a choice,
not due to being too poor to afford a house.

They don't share the homeownership fever prevalent in the UK and USA. Germans
(and the French) rent due to cultural reasons, it's not looked down upon at
all, it's a pragmatic alternative and puts the renter on a much more equal
footing with the landlord than in other countries (like the UK).

Of course this is all quite obvious by glancing at the rental prices in nice
neighbourhoods in Frankfurt, Berlin, Munich, Paris...

------
gambiting
Autobahn + Tesla car = pure dream. The batteries will be gone in minutes
though.

~~~
sz4kerto
Well, Autobahns are designed to help you get from one place to another as
quickly as possible. Stopping for charging every 250-300 km is not ideal.

~~~
r00fus
Assuming you have the 85kwh battery, that's more like 240 to 300mi = ~390km to
480km, which while not as good as a gas engine is still pretty adequate. [1]

[1]
[http://www.teslamotors.com/goelectric](http://www.teslamotors.com/goelectric)

~~~
josephlord
Does that range apply when cruising at 120mph? The website you link indicates
240miles at 70mph (which is not Autobahn speed).

Obviously you can go faster on the derestricted sections of Autobahn but you
REALLY need to concentrate and plan well ahead at >150mph and that drinks
fossil fuels too not just batteries.

Edit: A bit of extrapolation from the ranges on seems to show at a first
aproximation you could do a little less than 110 miles at 120mph. Based on the
datapoints in the parent's link a drop of 5mph gains you a range of about 8%.

